# Am I pregnant?



## mizsophiexxxx

I couldn't find a thread like this so If this isn't the right place to post, sorry I'm new here.

Genuinely don't know if it's me just panicking that I might be or if I'm completely wrong. But can anyone give me any insight or ease my mind. Like if I am would it be too early to take a test or would it be fine? I'm clueless. 

Had my July period as normal, was then due on middle of August. No sign of period, but I ended up sleeping with a guy and we didn't use anything but he pulled out. Still no sign of period then and I slept with the same guy then four days later, he pulled out again. Felt really off then end of August/had period signs as usual and I did come on slightly and was spotty/light for a couple days but didn't really have a proper period in August. Slept with the same guy then Aug 31st and again he pulled out/we aren't using anything stupid I know. September 1st then finally on my period as normal. After last months I should have been due on this week but nothing yet even tho I've felt like I usually do when I'm due my period and am overly hormonal.

Am I just panicking because if I am then I know things are gonna get very complicated due to personal situations with me and this guy. Is there a chance I am? Or am I just over reacting. Help.


----------



## Spacey

My best advice would be to take a test. There is always a chance if you aren't using protection. I wish you the best of luck either way!


----------



## kittiecat

Was your September period completely normal? Not lighter than normal or shorter or anything? If so and you haven’t had sex since then then I’d say it’s very unlikely you’re pregnant. Are your periods normally irregular? Tbh if there’s any doubt the only way to know for sure will be to do a pregnancy test. 

You may find you get more of a response posting this in the tww section or the not trying not preventing section perhaps?


----------



## mizsophiexxxx

Spacey said:


> My best advice would be to take a test. There is always a chance if you aren't using protection. I wish you the best of luck either way!

 I think I need to for peace of mind. If I was would it show up or do I need to wait? Thank you :)



kittiecat said:


> Was your September period completely normal? Not lighter than normal or shorter or anything? If so and you haven’t had sex since then then I’d say it’s very unlikely you’re pregnant. Are your periods normally irregular? Tbh if there’s any doubt the only way to know for sure will be to do a pregnancy test.
> 
> You may find you get more of a response posting this in the tww section or the not trying not preventing section perhaps?

Up until May my periods were normal, but then I was ill and in hospital so it went a bit funny. But my June & July's were normal. Yes September was normal, not as heavy as it can be but still normal for me. I think taking a test will give me peace of mind, but I feel like I'm over reacting. 

Do I just create a new thread in there or can I get this one moved? I'm new to all this lol. Thanks :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Taking a test is the only way to know for sure. Good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

This is a link to the two week wait section if you want to make a post there : Two Week Wait

:)


----------



## mizsophiexxxx

Bevziibubble said:


> Taking a test is the only way to know for sure. Good luck :)




Bevziibubble said:


> This is a link to the two week wait section if you want to make a post there : Two Week Wait
> 
> :)

Thank you, I won't be able to pick one up until end of week but it'll definitely ease my mind. I'll post a new one over there, thanks :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for testing :)


----------



## kittiecat

Testing sounds a plan least then you know. Good luck!


----------

